# Z Scale Bookcase shelf Layout



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a Z scale train set of an unusual configuration. I want the track to hug the inside perimeter of an approximately 24 X 10 inch bookcase. I am not sure if a smaller curve around the sides of the bookcase will be too sharp to turn. Do you know if it is possible to get or create a smaller configuration like this and will the train be able to handle it?. Any ideas if and how this can be done. PS: The bookcase has 3 shelves with open sides. Each shelf has a fully developed scene. The train is to run along the inside back of the shelves in an oval loop around sides and front. It will be mid air against a black night scene background, middle level of bookcase. Any idea if a full set this tight can be purchased at a lower or starter price.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Minimum radius info*

Rocky;

Look at my post,"minimum radius" here on the Z scale forum. There is a reply from DonR that gives a lot of good info I think you could use on your book case project.

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting project, can't advise on min rad for Z but would love to see some pics when it's finished.

Just noticed you stated you wanted a 'train set'. By that I gather you want loco, stock, track and controller but I don't think you'll be able to find one that fits your bookcase shelf sizes. If you want to fit track into a specific configuration you will have to use flexible track, available from Peco, which can be shaped to fit.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Z scale cost*



Rocky said:


> Hi, I am looking for a Z scale train set of an unusual configuration. I want the track to hug the inside perimeter of an approximately 24 X 10 inch bookcase. I am not sure if a smaller curve around the sides of the bookcase will be too sharp to turn. Do you know if it is possible to get or create a smaller configuration like this and will the train be able to handle it?. Any ideas if and how this can be done. PS: The bookcase has 3 shelves with open sides. Each shelf has a fully developed scene. The train is to run along the inside back of the shelves in an oval loop around sides and front. It will be mid air against a black night scene background, middle level of bookcase. Any idea if a full set this tight can be purchased at a lower or starter price.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rocky


 Rocky;

This hobby isn't cheap, so I'm not sure you're going to be able to get what you want at
a low price. Z scale has two main manufacturers. Microtrains, an American Co., and Marklin,
a German firm. It's a bit similar to auto buying if the only brands available were Cadillac,
and Mercedes. You'd get a high quality product, but pay a high price.
It looks like the min. radius for fixed curvature track will be approx. 7". That will make a loop requiring 16"-18" of shelf space. "Train sets" will come with fixed radius curves. As Cycleops suggested, flex track can be bent to a tighter curve, and by using short cars and locos that might work for you.
You might check on E-Bay to see what used Z scale equipment costs. However you would really need to know a good deal more about what's good or bad before buying there. We'd love to see photos of your finished project.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2015)

*Z Scale Bookcase Train Set*

Thank you all for your feedback.
Looks like I may be able to do this by constructing an oval track with 8X 145 mm 90 degree , 3X straight, and 1X straight wired, using Marklin 8510, 8500, and 8590. Do you think that this will work with shorter box trains. My layout would require a slight modification to accommodate the greater depth of the track. Would I need anything else or is that it for completing the track? I think this should fit in a 23 X 9.5 shelf extended off the front of the shelf a bit. Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would contact a Marklin dealer to buy the track and he'll be able to advise if you have the correct pieces. Marklin locos are not cheap but there may be some deals out there.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2015)

*Z Scale Bookcase Train Set. Magical Suspended Scene.*

Wanting to put Z Scale Oval Train Track suspended across HO Layout half way between Moon and Top of Trees. Book Shelf Layout. Magical Illusion of flying train though Night Background. This is just one of my 3 scenes.










This is a fun project on a small budget. Includes Dollar Store Material. Limited detail on a low budget but fun! Proves that you do not have to have a ton of money to have fun with trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rocky said:


> This is a fun project on a small budget. Includes Dollar Store Material. Limited detail on a low budget but fun! Proves that* you do not have to have a ton of money to have fun with trains.*


But having a ton of money makes it all the more better. 

Nice scene your working on.
Flying through the night, I like that ideal. :smilie_daumenpos:

I never had any Z, can't help you any with them.
But I will be watching. :thumbsup:


----------

